# hurricane Irma



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2017)

Irma looks pretty bad and is headed for what looks like a south Florida impact. (What else is new?)
Good luck to anyone affected by this thing.
Be pepared.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm watching the Nats play the Marlins in Miami and they mentioned that they are thinking about evacuating the Keys.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 4, 2017)

It's still too early to tell but I wish it would head north fast and stay out to sea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

You see them coming all the time. And then they turn.
I'm not sure why this one bothers me so much. It's still a few days out. Maybe it's the name?
Any local members. FYI: I repair generators. Contact me if yours doesn't start. It's free, unless I need to buy parts.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 5, 2017)

Take care and good luck, everyone back there.​


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

Now a category 5 storm


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 5, 2017)

It's busy in the Atlantic, Jose is forming behind Irma..


----------



## richosullivan (Sep 5, 2017)

Went to 2 different grocery stores yesterday, and both were already sold out of water and batteries.People are preparing which is a good thing, seen too many people ignore in the past. Preparing for the worst, hoping for the best.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2017)

Man, I hope she turns and calms down...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

That's the thing....
Everyone in this locale should buy everything that they might need at the very beginning of hurricane season each year. But few do.
And pre test your generator and secure anything loose.
However in 175 mph winds...everything will get loose. But don't wait to get anything.
It gets too late very quickly. There is no water to be found already. For example.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's busy in the Atlantic, Jose is forming behind Irma..


True
No one is mentioning Jose, either.


----------



## tortdad (Sep 5, 2017)

Pack your stuff now bro so you can be ready to leave


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

Neighbors that I don't even know are bringing me old, crappy generators to repair.
A lot of them have decade old hurricane Wilma gas in them.
Nasty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Pack your stuff now bro so you can be ready to leave


Leave where?
The whole peninsula is under threat.
I'll just stay and keep a blow up raft handy.


----------



## tortdad (Sep 5, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Leave where?
> The whole peninsula is under threat.
> I'll just stay and keep a blow up raft handy.


Up and out of Florida


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Up and out of Florida


I'll be doing that permanently in about another year.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 5, 2017)

Stay safe Ed!! Same to any member in Florida!


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 5, 2017)

We just made arrangements to relocate 25 horses and staff. The birds, turtles and tortoises will all go inside. Fingers crossed it misses us.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 5, 2017)

We are in Lehigh FL. Down South My property is 30 miles from Coast & 30' above sea level. I wouldn't leave my animals anyway. 

We will just gather family & have a storm party. 
A pool for flushing toilets, grill to cook , tiki torches outside & candles inside. 

I should get a few cases of beer though - just in case.

( forgive my jokes , but humor gets me through stuff)


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 5, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> We are in Lehigh FL. Down South My property is 30 miles from Coast & 30' above sea level. I wouldn't leave my animals anyway.
> 
> We will just gather family & have a storm party.
> A pool for flushing toilets, grill to cook , tiki torches outside & candles inside.
> ...




I like your humor!!


----------



## Souptugo (Sep 5, 2017)

Wishing those in South Florida a safe weekend. Praying all your tortoises and yourselves a uneventful storm. My thoughts are with everyone down there!


----------



## Souptugo (Sep 5, 2017)

Not sure if we have many from Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands on the forum but wishing you all the best as well.


----------



## Alex Z (Sep 5, 2017)

Same here...parents and family is in dominican republic...have several friends in p.r. too. Stay safe and guarded..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 5, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> We are in Lehigh FL. Down South My property is 30 miles from Coast & 30' above sea level. I wouldn't leave my animals anyway.
> 
> We will just gather family & have a storm party.
> A pool for flushing toilets, grill to cook , tiki torches outside & candles inside.
> ...


I like your beer ! It is Bud . Right ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

CharlieM said:


> We just made arrangements to relocate 25 horses and staff. The birds, turtles and tortoises will all go inside. Fingers crossed it misses us.


Good luck, Charlie.
And if you need help after, call me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2017)

This thing is a 185 mph storm now.
I knew she was special.
The county has given us Thursday and Friday off to prepare. However, I'm on the SBBC emergency services team. So I might still be very busy.
I'm almost done with my shutters, etc.
Time to help the neighbors.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 5, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> We are in Lehigh FL. Down South My property is 30 miles from Coast & 30' above sea level. I wouldn't leave my animals anyway.
> 
> We will just gather family & have a storm party.
> A pool for flushing toilets, grill to cook , tiki torches outside & candles inside.
> ...




What's your address??? Lol!


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 5, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck, Charlie.
> And if you need help after, call me.



I sure will. Better to get the horses out and I'll bring what birds, turtles and tortoises I can with me. I have lots of friends staying in town who are on standby to care for what I cannot take.


----------



## Shaif (Sep 5, 2017)

Hoping for the best for you guys!


----------



## ERoss (Sep 5, 2017)

Praying for all of you and your animals in Florida and the VI.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 6, 2017)

Today has it tracking slightly to the east.
This would spare most of us a direct hit. The storm center is 70 miles across.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 6, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today has it tracking slightly to the east.
> This would spare most of us a direct hit. The storm center is 70 miles across.


That would be great, The last tracking of Jose showed it staying in the Atlantic, They named the newest one forming Katia.No idea where it is headed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 6, 2017)

It's currently poised to run up the coast. Just inland and it would be a direct hit for us.
I'm hoping it goes further east.


----------



## richosullivan (Sep 6, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's currently poised to run up the coast. Just inland and it would be a direct hit for us.
> I'm hoping it goes further east.



If it could follow the same path as Matthew, or even further east, I think we'd all feel a little better about it.


----------



## Redfool (Sep 6, 2017)

Space coast is right in its crosshairs at 125 mph. Storm surge to the east and St. John's flood plane to the west. Ya live in a swamp..... never have run from one. Rode them all out since 72 but thinking twice about this one. Redfoots concrete house is probably sturdier than mine.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 6, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's currently poised to run up the coast. Just inland and it would be a direct hit for us.
> I'm hoping it goes further east.


May God grant our TFO members one wish ! God be with you all !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 6, 2017)

Redfool said:


> Space coast is right in its crosshairs at 125 mph. Storm surge to the east and St. John's flood plane to the west. Ya live in a swamp..... never have run from one. Rode them all out since 72 but thinking twice about this one. Redfoots concrete house is probably sturdier than mine.


My house is cement and cement block.
It'll be here.
Without windows, doors and a roof?
This could really suck.


----------



## Redfool (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't think my house will blow away, I'm worried about my oaks falling on it. Been outside during other storms with treetops whipping, but not too bad at ground level. They kinda act as a windbreak. Riding the storm out, waiting for the fallout...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 6, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My house is cement and cement block.
> It'll be here.
> Without windows, doors and a roof?
> This could really suck.


Come join us in AZ Erma's afraid of us. ! And your torts will love it here !


----------



## wellington (Sep 6, 2017)

I sure feel for anyone in her path and the ones to follow. Hope all is safe through this. 
Hoping they all settle down and everyone is safe!


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 6, 2017)

And Hurricane Jose has already formed and is hot on the heels of Irma according to the news


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 6, 2017)

This was on my FB.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 7, 2017)

I evacuated and took Martha the Cherryhead rescue and some albino RES and red necked pond turtle hatchlings. Cramped quarters but at least out of FL. The rest of the group should be ok in large tubs in my garage with lots of neighbors staying behind to care for things. 

Be safe everyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2017)

It's already too late to leave, even if we had planned to do so.
The roads are packed.
We are planning for loss of windows and partial roof.
Everything loose inside the house and out has been secured.
This will be here early Saturday and all day Sunday.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 7, 2017)

Pretty scary stuff, Ed. I hope it turns out ok for you.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 7, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's already too late to leave, even if we had planned to do so.
> The roads are packed.
> We are planning for loss of windows and partial roof.
> Everything loose inside the house and out has been secured.
> This will be here early Saturday and all day Sunday.


Please be safe and keep us posted!!!


----------



## richosullivan (Sep 7, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's already too late to leave, even if we had planned to do so.
> The roads are packed.
> We are planning for loss of windows and partial roof.
> Everything loose inside the house and out has been secured.
> This will be here early Saturday and all day Sunday.



We had friends form Miami trying to evacuate and it took them 9 1/2 hours to get to Orlando (which normally takes 3 at most) and decided this is as far as they would go - saw lots of cars on the side of the road that ran out of gas. At this point staying really is the best option - better in your house than stranded on the highway worried where to go.

Stay as safe as possible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2017)

Good luck going anywhere without reservations.
Anyplace you go, you're still stranded.
And this thing has a 70 mile eyewall. With winds well over 100 mph a few hundred miles across even if it misses your location.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 7, 2017)

I can't even imagine what you guys will go through when it hits! 
I'm so scared for you guys! 
What are the plans for your mom Ed?


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 7, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck going anywhere without reservations.
> Anyplace you go, you're still stranded.
> And this thing has a 70 mile eyewall. With winds well over 100 mph a few hundred miles across even if it misses your location.




Will Suki go into a crate to keep her safer if it gets really crazy?


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 7, 2017)

What about places like Tom Crutchfield has? Thousands of reptiles. Hundreds of venomous snakes???? How do you prepare for things like that?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> Will Suki go into a crate to keep her safer if it gets really crazy?


I've modified a small, hallway closet for her.
All towels and a soft dog bed in there. Also a dead bolt.
She's only 2 pounds and can, will blow away with any breach.
Thanks.
She's very important to us. Irreplaceable actually.
Not like this stupid house.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> I can't even imagine what you guys will go through when it hits!
> I'm so scared for you guys!
> What are the plans for your mom Ed?


Moms in a home in Georgia.
I just spoke to her and she was telling me all about the hurricane she is in.
In reality she's in a small, local thunderstorm. 
I thought it was sweet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> I can't even imagine what you guys will go through when it hits!
> I'm so scared for you guys!
> What are the plans for your mom Ed?


Don't be scared for me/us.
Hundreds of thousands of us are going to get it good.
I'm better off than most. Better prepared and better protected.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 7, 2017)

Heres tip but I'm sure you guys already this!
Put important papers or small things in your dishwasher. It's water proof!!


----------



## MichaelaW (Sep 7, 2017)

You all are in my prayers! Stay safe!


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 7, 2017)

Be safe and best wishes to you all


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 7, 2017)

Well my boss told me today . If you guys get slammed by the storm they're sending 20 teams of two down there . I'll be on one . To help get water back on . I talked to the power company today . They said they'll send in crews also . So Houston will be headed south to Florida. Man I hope you guys don't get the water . Winds suck to but water takes everything away . We finally got all water back up and running here in my area.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 8, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> Heres tip but I'm sure you guys already this!
> Put important papers or small things in your dishwasher. It's water proof!!


Likewise the washing machine. 

Thoughts and prayers with everyone in Irma's path.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 8, 2017)

Woke up today hoping for better news on the track. No such luck.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2017)

CharlieM said:


> Woke up today hoping for better news on the track. No such luck.



I think many folks have been hoping for such news, even if they are not directly having to face the storm. Aleast it is "only" a 4.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 8, 2017)

Jacqui said:


> I think many folks have been hoping for such news, even if they are not directly having to face the storm. Aleast it is "only" a 4.


At the moment ... there's talk of it going back up to 5 before it hits Florida


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2017)

CharlieM said:


> Woke up today hoping for better news on the track. No such luck.


A little jog to the east again.
But not great news at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> At the moment ... there's talk of it going back up to 5 before it hits Florida


4 or 5 isn't very imprtant.
A 3 will remove roofs and windows.
Houses weren't designed to travel at 185 mph.
Not even if you slowed down to 130.


----------



## whisper (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to better secure my orchid to its tree? I was going to tie each bigger section to the rope. I reallly don't want to rip it off to bring it inside. I am desperate. stupid hurricane.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2017)

Can you wrap the whole thing in some sort of netting?
Netting shouldn't cause too much drag like a sail.
I simply don't know.
I have a gigantic Stag horn
In my only tree that has been torn apart by previous storms, always to recover and grow even larger.
Orchids are way more delicate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2017)

The jog is to the west.
Not east.
Sorry. Im a little fried.
Yesterday it was wobbling eastward.
Today it's West.
Like its playing with us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2017)

This is the crazy part.
About 25 to 30 hours ago, it was projected to hit the east coast.
Lots of people hit the highway.
Today it's projected to hit the west coast.
Now the highways are parking lots and the storm is still more than 24 hours away. It can go anywhere.
As far as evacuating goes. It's so hard to guess where to go.
Also, this storm is said to be 6 times the size of our last cat 5. Andrew.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 8, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the crazy part.
> About 25 to 30 hours ago, it was projected to hit the east coast.
> Lots of people hit the highway.
> Today it's projected to hit the west coast.
> ...



Thanks for the update! 
A bunch of my online Weight Watcher's friends are freaking out!

I feel so bad for you all and nothing has even happened yet. I had to turn the news off today.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 9, 2017)

Was hoping a landfall in Cuba would rip her apart but she's skimming the coast. Heading further west though. Scary for Greg, @ALDABRAMAN


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 9, 2017)

I found this site tracking the hurricanes in real time
windy.com


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

It's just now getting windy in our area.
There's a 4 pm curfew.
The real weather gets here Sunday morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

As of now. The power is still on and it's still safe to do last minute security.
There are no stores open and there is no fuel available.
My area is now not supposed to get the full force of this storm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> I found this site tracking the hurricanes in real time
> windy.com


Thanks, Linda.
That's very cool.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 9, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As of now. The power is still on and it's still safe to do last minute security.
> There are no stores open and there is no fuel available.
> My area is now not supposed to get the full force of this storm.


Fingers crossed that it continues to be so. Good luck


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As of now. The power is still on and it's still safe to do last minute security.
> There are no stores open and there is no fuel available.
> My area is now not supposed to get the full force of this storm.



What about vandalism? Do the bad guys try to take advantage of hard times to invade homes and steal stuff?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> What about vandalism? Do the bad guys try to take advantage of hard times to invade homes and steal stuff?


Yes.
That's why us good guys are heavily armed.
Gasoline will be the #1 commodity


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 9, 2017)

Man ,let us hear from you guys as soon as passes . Hopefully I'll get down there . That is if streets are passable. We will now something Monday. But we maybe set back a few days to make sure roads are passable . I hope you guys come out better than we did .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm on the Broward County Schools emergency team.
One of just 3 mechanics in the entire county that service both chainsaws and standby generators.
Business will be hopping.
Right now the winds and rain are getting pretty strong.
It's uglier by the hour and we're no where near impact yet.
So far. We haven't lost power.
I might have just jinxed us......


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ed, are you going to video if it's safe to do so?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

I can but it's dark out.
I'll do some picture taking after this passes.
Tomorrow it's going to not be ideal for going outside.
Not at all safe.
Today was the last of the ok weather untill Monday afternoon.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 9, 2017)

God bless you and keep you safe, Ed.


----------



## MichaelaW (Sep 9, 2017)

All we can do is pray! May God keep you safe!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

This is going to be much, much worse for our west coast members.
I'm sure my family will be mostly fine.
Let's all pray for folks still directly in the path.
We might get winds as a cat 1 or cat 2.
Damaging. But not devastating.
Thanks


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 9, 2017)

Man I totally misspelled my last post . Haha Gotta love spell check .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

mike taylor said:


> Man I totally misspelled my last post . Haha Gotta love spell check .


I thought it was the excitement of all that overtime


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

It's calming again. In between bands.
I just took a peek at my fence, tortoise pens and fish pond/patio area.
All is good.
However, my neighbors privacy fence is flat on the ground.
That there is some sub standard craftsmanship!
And it will now be shrapnel for the winds to come.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 9, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought it was the excitement of all that overtime


Could be . Man that overtime was kicking my butt .


----------



## tortdad (Sep 9, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's calming again. In between bands.
> I just took a peek at my fence, tortoise pens and fish pond/patio area.
> All is good.
> However, my neighbors privacy fence is flat on the ground.
> ...


Yeah privacy slats catch all the wind


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Yeah privacy slats catch all the wind


I've got the same fence. It's supposed to let wind through. And it does. But not at 150 mph.
 I used extra cement when I installed mine.
(Honestly, I still expect to lose it.)
It's been wobbly since Hurricane Wilma.


----------



## tortdad (Sep 9, 2017)

whisper said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to better secure my orchid to its tree? I was going to tie each bigger section to the rope. I reallly don't want to rip it off to bring it inside. I am desperate. stupid hurricane.
> View attachment 217711



Take rope or whatever you have and tie all the major branches, weave the rope all around to make it all move together. Then get 4 stakes and put them into the ground equal spaces around the tree and tie the tree off at each of the 4 points. Keep those 4 ropes tight so the tree can't sway much. 

If you can't find any tee posts or steaks to put into the ground find 4 things that are heavy they can't blow down like cinderblocks and tie the rope to that.


----------



## whisper (Sep 10, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can you wrap the whole thing in some sort of netting?
> Netting shouldn't cause too much drag like a sail.
> I simply don't know.
> I have a gigantic Stag horn
> ...


Now that Irma's moved west, I think it's going to be okay. I tied off the bigger stalks. As long as these feeder bands don't get too much stronger...


----------



## whisper (Sep 10, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Take rope or whatever you have and tie all the major branches, weave the rope all around to make it all move together. Then get 4 stakes and put them into the ground equal spaces around the tree and tie the tree off at each of the 4 points. Keep those 4 ropes tight so the tree can't sway much.
> 
> If you can't find any tee posts or steaks to put into the ground find 4 things that are heavy they can't blow down like cinderblocks and tie the rope to that.


I tied off major branches. Didn't have any stakes. It should be good since Irma moved west. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Thx for the info


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 10, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm on the Broward County Schools emergency team.
> One of just 3 mechanics in the entire county that service both chainsaws and standby generators.
> Business will be hopping.
> Right now the winds and rain are getting pretty strong.
> ...


Please take care, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

It's morning.
The storm isn't here yet but it looks and sounds like world war 3 outside.
The Keys are getting clobbered. We're a couple hours from it yet.
Already the tortoise pen is pretty destroyed as is my fence.
The gusts are just insane.
I'll report back later. This is going to be a long 24 hours.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 10, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's morning.
> The storm isn't here yet but it looks and sounds like world war 3 outside.
> The Keys are getting clobbered. We're a couple hours from it yet.
> Already the tortoise pen is pretty destroyed as is my fence.
> ...


Hopefully it won't get that far.

Watched it on the news, here. It really is frightening. 

Ed, aren't your torts inside? 

Take care of yourself as well as your tors, please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes.
They're inside
And their home is in peices, flying around the county.
So they'll be inside for a while.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 10, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> They're inside
> And their home is in peices, flying around the county.
> So they'll be inside for a while.


Once again take care.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 10, 2017)

Good idea with the vehicles wind break, Hope they help.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 10, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's morning.
> The storm isn't here yet but it looks and sounds like world war 3 outside.
> The Keys are getting clobbered. We're a couple hours from it yet.
> Already the tortoise pen is pretty destroyed as is my fence.
> ...


Thoughts and prayers remain with you, Ed and Kelly, and everyone else in Irma's path.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 10, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> We are in Lehigh FL. Down South My property is 30 miles from Coast & 30' above sea level. I wouldn't leave my animals anyway.
> 
> We will just gather family & have a storm party.
> A pool for flushing toilets, grill to cook , tiki torches outside & candles inside.
> ...




How are you doing? Please stay safe!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Good idea with the vehicles wind break, Hope they help.


The storm is hitting us from the east and south.
That's the north side in the photos.
I thought it was spinning clockwise.
The rear of the house has aluminum "clamshell" shutters and fiberglass panels. Circa 1971. They came with the house, new.
I just ran out and drove more screws into my metal patio roof in a lull in the activity.
The last band of rain and wind got some of them very loose.


----------



## richosullivan (Sep 10, 2017)

Winds are starting to pick up in Orlando.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 10, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The storm is hitting us from the east and south.
> That's the north side in the photos.
> I thought it was spinning clockwise.
> The rear of the house has aluminum "clamshell" shutters and fiberglass panels. Circa 1971. They came with the house, new.
> ...


Take care and stay safe.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 10, 2017)

​sorry all, that should read "yourselves. Apologies.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm hoping Greg @ALDABRAMAN is OK as Irma is currently pretty much over Naples, FL


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

It's directly on Naples


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 10, 2017)

How are you guys ? Your house staying together?


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 10, 2017)

The video on Twitter from Naples at the moment is horrifying


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 10, 2017)

@ZEROPILOT how'd you make out? 

@cdmay ? Has it let up yet?


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 10, 2017)

@allegraf is still probably getting hit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

CharlieM said:


> @ZEROPILOT how'd you make out?
> 
> @cdmay ? Has it let up yet?


Back fence is down.
Tree split in half and fell and I'm missing some roofing.
But no water in the house.
It's amazing how much foul weather is this far from the storm!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

Crazy nasty.
I'm so sorry for those out west...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2017)

My electricity is out.
I guess everyone's is.
I won't be able to get my generator fired up until the morning...If it's safe.
Then I can charge the phone and get things going again.
Speak to y'all then.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 11, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's directly on Naples


Hi Ed? How are you back there.

_Please _update us asap.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 11, 2017)

everyone back there.​


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 11, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My electricity is out.
> I guess everyone's is.
> I won't be able to get my generator fired up until the morning...If it's safe.
> Then I can charge the phone and get things going again.
> Speak to y'all then.


Sorry to hear that,Ed.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 11, 2017)

How are you all back there?

Please keep us updated: am watching CNN:

_"Breaking News: Hurricane Irma Slams Florida With Heavy Rain And Winds."
_
Stay safe and take care.


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2017)

Hang in there everyone and be safe. 
Check in with us when you can so we know your safe. 
@allegraf @ZEROPILOT @ALDABRAMAN @Alaskamike @cdmay 
And whoever I missed, I know we have more floridians, I just don't who all they are.


----------



## StacieJ (Sep 11, 2017)

We were very lucky and only our electric blinked off several times. Some palm fronds broke but are still attached. The 15 year old roof held up which is what we were worried about. It's still windy and light rain.


----------



## Korall (Sep 11, 2017)

This is scary... Hope everyone is ok.
The weather in Florida is just insane.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2017)

Safe here.
No power and lots of trees blocking the roads.
I don't expect power for a week or more.
For now, the generator
Is running.
I'll be getting a chainsaw from work to take care of things here, after work.
Strangely, my quickly erected and inexpensive tortoise pen is fine.


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 11, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Safe here.
> No power and lots of trees blocking the roads.
> I don't expect power for a week or more.
> For now, the generator
> ...


How big is the tree? Didn't hit the house I hope?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2017)

Missed the house because I had it trimmed back.
It was about 25 feet.
Now it's about 12 feet. Pink trumpet tree.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 12, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Safe here.
> No power and lots of trees blocking the roads.
> I don't expect power for a week or more.
> For now, the generator
> ...


Hi Ed. Hope you and everyone else is safe and sound back there.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 12, 2017)

Well the company I work for is seeding people your way . I am not going . They sent crews from our north office . They say I'm needed in Houston . I'll be sending parts and equipment as needed . Hope the UPS is running or I'll be paying hot shots to drive parts there. Hope your power comes back on . I seen a line of Center point Entergy trucks moving out this morning . So I'm sure they're heading your way.


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2017)

I know Illinois has sent power/electric trucks south. Some to Georgia, not sure how far south they will go.
Just hope everyone is safe and minor damages.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 12, 2017)

wellington said:


> I know Illinois has sent power/electric trucks south. Some to Georgia, not sure how far south they will go.
> Just hope everyone is safe and minor damages.



I drive back from North Carolina today. Saw convoys of power/electric and tree removal trucks from Illinois, Pennsylvania, New York and others. You cannot tell but there was a line of these matching trucks. 
It's amazing that our country can be so divided on many issues except emergencies. Everyone comes together to help during disasters like hurricanes. It's so sad we have already had two devastating ones so far. Let's hope Jose stays away...


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 12, 2017)

I made it home. LOTS of debris and a few downed trees. but the tortoise and turtle enclosures as well as bird aviaries he no damage. Feeling lucky buy incredibly sad for many others.


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2017)

CharlieM said:


> View attachment 218095
> 
> 
> I drive back from North Carolina today. Saw convoys of power/electric and tree removal trucks from Illinois, Pennsylvania, New York and others. You cannot tell but there was a line of these matching trucks.
> It's amazing that our country can be so divided on many issues except emergencies. Everyone comes together to help during disasters like hurricanes. It's so sad we have already had two devastating ones so far. Let's hope Jose stays away...


It's too bad and sad we can't always come together like this country does in disasters. Luckily, we at least do then.
Glad all is good for you and yours.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 13, 2017)

The trucks are everywhere.
I've been going to work with magnetic signs on my truck that say "emergency vehicle" so that I don't get ticketed for driving during curfew.
Yesterday it looked like every other vehicle was a power company truck.
However, we still have no power and I see no activity nearby.
It's friggin hot and the wife and I have been yelling at each other.
So, things are pretty much normal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 14, 2017)

My power is back on!!
Now I can actually sleep!
I've been working 11-12 hour days with the clean up crews that are trying to get all of the counties schools open for Monday.
My guess is it ain't gonna happen. Too much to do. Too much damage and there are still 48 schools with no power as of today.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2017)

I know all to well how that feels . I did the same for two weeks . It's just know getting back to normal. We have trash trucks all over picking up people's lives . Crazy how fast they lost everything they had . I feel lucky to live in a higher area .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 20, 2017)

On closer inspection, the tortoise pen was mostly undamaged. I think it was because the wind can flow through it with just a little resistance.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2017)

wellington said:


> Hang in there everyone and be safe.
> Check in with us when you can so we know your safe.
> @allegraf @ZEROPILOT @ALDABRAMAN @Alaskamike @cdmay
> And whoever I missed, I know we have more floridians, I just don't who all they are.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank to all that reached out, hurricane Irma was devastating here in SW Florida. Just got internet and cable back on line, all torts were safely secured during the storm and are doing great!


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 5, 2017)

I just got my internet & cable back today.almost A month without ! 
Was 9 days without power. 
All torts just fine ! 
But trees , lanai screens, no so much. Lol.


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2017)

So far it looks like our Florida family has made it thru. So sorry for any damage but very happy everyone so far is okay.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> I just got my internet & cable back today.almost A month without !
> Was 9 days without power.
> All torts just fine !
> But trees , lanai screens, no so much. Lol.


I ended up buying an $80 digital antenna for the tv.
(The $19 ones had sold out)
Of course the very next day the cable came back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2017)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Thank to all that reached out, hurricane Irma was devastating here in SW Florida. Just got internet and cable back on line, all torts were safely secured during the storm and are doing great!


You guys got in rougher than us on the East coast.
Glad you're ok


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> I just got my internet & cable back today.almost A month without !
> Was 9 days without power.
> All torts just fine !
> But trees , lanai screens, no so much. Lol.


I'm glad you didn't get too banged up over there.
My fence isn't getting repaired until after the season has ended. It's just propped up for now.


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 7, 2017)

Glad this next one is missing South Florida. 
We don't need another


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't know if this will work or not. Took a 30 sec video of Irma off my lanai. 
Saved it on Vimeo. Then copied the sight http. So here it is.


----------



## ERoss (Oct 12, 2017)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Thank to all that reached out, hurricane Irma was devastating here in SW Florida. Just got internet and cable back on line, all torts were safely secured during the storm and are doing great!



So glad you and the torts are okay!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 13, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> Don't know if this will work or not. Took a 30 sec video of Irma off my lanai.
> Saved it on Vimeo. Then copied the sight http. So here it is.




Whoa, that’s crazy!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2017)

Does your home owners insurance cover screening?
Mine doesn't.
You've got a lot if it.
And the fence is about what my deductible is.
Are you able to get any assistance?
For me, it wasn't worth making a claim.


----------

